# Html Code For A Text Link & Banner



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi all,

I'd be most grateful if some kind soul could point me in the right direction for the HTML code I require to place a text link and a banner link on my sites,in order that i may link my sites to each other.

Hope this is a bit clearer than mud 
Cheers
BIGNUMPT


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

where is the banner?

how do you want the text link and banner to look?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Replace yourinfohere with the website address

Replace Hyperlink with the text you want shown on the page.

As far as the banner, right click it in your web building program (I use Frontpage 2003) there should be a place to enter info to make it a hyperlink.

Clearer than mud now huh????


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

This is what the code looks like after making a jpeg a hyperlink.


----------



## BIGNUMPT (Aug 31, 2006)

Cheers Chaps

Getting clearer!! The banner will be created using "Gimp", thought about a smaller "square banner" down the side of my CP store and a bigger banner at the bottom. Hope this is what you were getting at Rodney.

Think i'll do some research into self help HTML tutorials,anyone any ideas?

Cheers again
NUMPT


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Think i'll do some research into self help HTML tutorials,anyone any ideas?


Sounds like a good idea. Just search google for HTML tutorials and you'll find plenty of helpful ones. Here's a quick one: Dave Raggett's Introduction to HTML

The code examples above will also work. You just need to change the link and the image location to match your needs.


----------

